# in the Vatican



## LetsZoom

I apologize if the topic has been discussed somewhere, but I can't find it if it has. I want to say "Il Papa è rimasto _in the Vatican_", without any other context; it's simply for an Italian exercise for my students (who are American, as am I). What is the appropriate preposition, and is the definite article necessary, or not? I have just spent half an hour scrolling through results here and also on Google, trying to find a single instance in print, of either "in Vaticano", "nel Vaticano" or "al Vaticano", and have only found "dal Vaticano" in a different context. 

Maybe the problem is that an Italian would always say "nella città del vaticano"? Il Papa rimane nella Città del Vaticano (??)

Vi ringrazio in anticipo del vostro aiuto!


----------



## rcrivello

Google has thousands of occurrences of _rimane in Vaticano_ and _rimasto in Vaticano_ with references to priests and popes. This because when Vaticano is used as a noun rather than as an adjective, it indicates the state, thus its's the same way we would say _rimane in Italia_ or _è rimasto in Italia_.


----------



## LetsZoom

Thank you! I removed the Pope from the equation and yes, now I see "rimasto in Vaticano" here and there.


----------



## Pietruzzo

LetsZoom said:


> "in Vaticano", "nel Vaticano" or "al Vaticano",


To me they are all correct. Personally, I would say "al Vaticano".


----------



## Eqmeliten

Ci sono varie sfumature (after all, it’s the Vatican) ma, specialmente per un esercizio scolastico, la costruzione da usare è “rimasto nel Vaticano”

“In Vaticano” could work in some circumstances but not in ordinary usage. “Al Vaticano” is wrong with “rimasto.” Using the full phrase “nella Città etc. would be very rare. Stick with “rimasto nel Vaticano.”


----------



## Mary49

"rimasto nel Vaticano" = 1 result
"rimasto in Vaticano" = 57 results
"rimasto al Vaticano" 3 results


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


Eqmeliten said:


> “Al Vaticano” is wrong with “rimasto.”


----------



## Eqmeliten

“Al Vaticano” would be OK for “at”



Mary49 said:


> "rimasto nel Vaticano" = 1 result
> "rimasto in Vaticano" = 57 results
> "rimasto al Vaticano" 3 results


Don’t mean to ignore you😟


----------



## Mary49

Eqmeliten said:


> Don’t mean to ignore you😟


Sorry, I don't understand...


----------



## alfaalfa

Eqmeliten said:


> “Al Vaticano” would be OK for “at”


Sarà anche come dici tu, anche se non sono d'accordo, ma perché "al Vaticano" sarebbe sbagliato con il il verbo "rimanere"?

Inoltre non sarei così perentorio nel dire:


Eqmeliten said:


> specialmente per un esercizio scolastico, la costruzione da usare è “rimasto nel Vaticano”


----------



## Olaszinhok

_Nel Vaticano _è la forma che escluderei a priori fra le tre proposte. Le altre due mi paiono valide entrambe.


----------



## Mary49

Così, tanto per chiarire...


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> Così, tanto per chiarire.


Veramente non mi è ancora chiara la tua opinione. Ho solo visto citazioni e statistiche che mi interessano fino a un certo punto.


----------



## Mary49

Pietruzzo said:


> Veramente non mi è ancora chiara la tua opinione. Ho solo visto citazioni e statistiche che mi interessano fino a un certo punto.


La mia opinione è "in Vaticano".


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> La mia opinione è "in Vaticano".


Scusa se insisto, sempre per chiarezza. Intendi dire che "in vaticano" è la tua opzione preferita o l'unica corretta?


----------



## bearded

''È rimasto in Vaticano'' è la mia opzione preferita - e l'espressione usata  normalmente qui nel Nord Italia.
..''al Vaticano'' mi fa pensare ad un altro contesto, es. ''Al Vaticano non è rimasto che rinunciare ai contributi dello Stato''  .
''È rimasto nel Vaticano'' mi suggerisce l'idea di un Papa rinchiuso entro le mura...


----------



## Mary49

Pietruzzo said:


> Scusa se insisto, sempre per chiarezza. Intendi dire che "in *V*aticano" è la tua opzione preferita o l'unica corretta?


È la mia opzione preferita e anche, secondo me, la più corretta.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Sia *al* che_ *in* _possono usarsi per esprimere lo stato in luogo con Vaticano._ Nel _ha invece un'accezione un po' diversa, come è stato già suggerito.
Eccone un esempio:

Scandalo in Vaticano, svuotato anche il conto personale del Papa: spariti 20 milioni. Il conto totale del "saccheggio": quasi mezzo miliardo - Il Fatto Quotidiano
Scandalo al Vaticano, ex dipendente nasconde a Celano tesoro da 2 milioni di euro - Il Capoluogo


----------



## LetsZoom

Mary49 said:


> View attachment 50154 View attachment 50155View attachment 50156
> 
> View attachment 50157View attachment 50158View attachment 50159
> 
> Così, tanto per chiarire...


 
But did you look through the results? It's easy to find articles where the words "rimanere" "in" and "Vaticano" appear separately, but in the same article. What I was looking for was something like "Il Papa rimase ______ Vaticano questo fine settimana dopo il viaggio faticoso ecc ecc ecc...


----------



## Mary49

LetsZoom said:


> But did you look through the results? It's easy to find articles where the words "rimanere" "in" and "Vaticano" appear separately, but in the same article.


Yes, of course I did. I wrote the words in quotation marks,  for example "rimanere in Vaticano".


----------



## LetsZoom

Mary49 said:


> Yes, of course I did. I wrote the words in quotation marks,  for example "rimanere in Vaticano".



OK, for me that settles the matter (though for some reason I can't get those results on my computer--perhaps because it places me in the USA and filters out a lot of Italian results?? I don't know).  But I'm happy, because I did use "in" for the exercise--which the students have already forgotten about, in all likelihood. Still, it's good to know.


----------



## Passante

Il complemento di stato in luogo può essere introdotto da:
le preposizioni a, da, in, su, per, presso, sotto, sopra o dalle locuzioni prepositive nei pressi di, all'interno di,vicino a.

Onestamente non trovo alcuna differenza nel dire:il Papa è rimasto al/presso il/in Vaticano.


----------



## bearded

Passante said:


> Il complemento di stato in luogo può essere introdotto da....


Così dice certamente la grammatica come regola generale, ma poi ci sono gli usi ''idiomatici'' e quelli regionali. Se dovessimo basarci solo su quella  regola, sarebbe normale dire ''io abito in Napoli/il Papa dice Messa presso la basilica di S.Pietro..'' .


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> Così dice certamente la grammatica come regola generale, ma poi ci sono gli usi ''idiomatici''


Esatto, discutere di "correttezza" sposta l'accento sulle regole grammaticali (vere o presunte) mentre in casi come questo è più prudente parlare di uso.
Ciò posto, con "il Papa è rimasto..." userei senz'altro "...in Vaticano". 

OT: Per il Vaticano potremmo parlare di eccezione all'uso in quanto di solito per gli Stati piccoli si usa "a", come per le città (es. rimanere *a* Cuba/*a* S.Marino/*a* Hong Kong...) mentre per le nazioni più estese diciamo senza dubbio "in" (in Francia, in Italia, ecc.).


----------



## Olaszinhok

Passante said:


> Onestamente non trovo alcuna differenza nel dire:il Papa è rimasto al/presso il/in Vaticano



Hai ragione, ma come al solito alcuni si ostinano ad affermare che la forma_ più corretta _ed _idiomatica _sia proprio quella regionale o macroregionale, da loro impiegata e conosciuta. Talvolta si arriva addirittura a bollare come regionale l'uso condiviso da due terzi degli italiani. L'esempio di _in _ed _al _di questo _thread_ mi sembra lampante.
Con questo, penso proprio di aver detto tutto sull'argomento.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> l'uso condiviso da due terzi degli italiani. L'esempio di _in _ed _al _di questo _thread_ mi sembra lampante.


Google Ngram Viewer


> Ngrams not found: rimanere al Vaticano


----------



## Mary49

bearded said:


> Google Ngram Viewer


Non c'è neppure "rimanere / rimasto *nel *Vaticano".


----------



## ohbice

Per quel poco che vale, anch'io direi "Il Papa nel week end appena trascorso non se n'è andato a Castel Gandolfo ma è rimasto in Vaticano per ordire le sue trame contro i vescovi reazionari".
Allo stesso modo direi "A novembre se non ci fosse stato il covid mi sarebbe piaciuto volare per qualche giorno a Madrid. Ma sono rimasto in Italia".


----------



## Passante

Starless74 said:


> .... mentre in casi come questo è più prudente parlare di uso.....
> 
> OT: Per il Vaticano potremmo parlare di eccezione all'uso in quanto di solito per gli Stati piccoli si usa "a", come per le città (es. rimanere *a* Cuba/*a* S.Marino/*a* Hong Kong...) mentre per le nazioni più estese diciamo senza dubbio "in" (in Francia, in Italia, ecc.).


Qui la confusione sorge con il fatto che il Vaticano è sia una città che una Nazione, ma di fatto per tale motivo mi risultano indifferenti. 
Un piccolo contributo per i posteri:
A oppure in? | Si dice o non si dice? | Dizionari - Corriere.it


----------

